# JD 1240 finger planting units help



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

At one time there was a webpage/site that had the specifications on JD parts.I thought I had saved the page needed but can't locate it. I have a 4 row planter and had several skips while planting last spring. Still had the best crop to date! I hope to remedy this by cleaning the planting units thoroughly and making sure all the springs on the fingers are within specs. The spring on the finger spec is what I am after. I will also be roughing up the flag that holds the seed to give them a little better grip. If anyone knows of the website with these specs please let me know? Thanks is advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Skipping is a trait of the finger units until the upgrade kit is installed. Waste a quarter and call your JD service manager and have a chat. Easy fix, upgrade parts are readily available.


----------



## Rocky Field Farmer (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I talked with one of the local dealers and he didn't suggest that and I didn't know about a kit. I have looked at the new fingers and they have been shortened to reduce doubles and the palm has little lines cut into them to hold the seed better. Again thanks


----------

